# Tren e, Mast e, Test e



## TheHuck88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Starting to think about my next cycle. I have ran all of this before with no problems. My question here is the dose of each. This is what I'm thinking for a total weekly dose. 

Test 200mg 
Mast 200mg
Tren 500mg 
Aromasine 25 mg E3d.  


What do you guys think?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Well I'd have to ask what the doses were when you ran them before with no problems plus how long is this cycle supposed to be? The test looks quite low but I know a lot of people like the low test, high tren ratio. At that dose the aromasin might be a little much. I'd cut that in half to start.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Jul 26, 2016)

In my previous cycle, I ran test and mast at 600mg Tren was 300mg. I am currently cruising at 200mg test and was thinking of staying there during blast. Mast was good at a higher dose but wondering if 200 mg/wk is even worth it?


----------



## TheHuck88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Well I'd have to ask what the doses were when you ran them before with no problems plus how long is this cycle supposed to be? The test looks quite low but I know a lot of people like the low test, high tren ratio. At that dose the aromasin might be a little much. I'd cut that in half to start.



15 weeks


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 26, 2016)

This would be called a blast and cruise. You're not cycling anymore if you are cruising. If the doses before were perfect then why change them? Are they the same ester as before? Nothing wrong with doing the same compounds again especially if they worked so well for your in previous runs. Mast wont do too much besides being a small anti E, accelerating MPB, and more boners if you're BF% isn't low enuf to see all the benefits. I personally don't think Mast will do much at 200mgs weekly but everyone is different. Makes more sense to do the same thing over again.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank for you response! The only reason for possibly changing is to try test lower than Tren. I see that many guys prefer that vs the opposite.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 26, 2016)

TheHuck88 said:


> Thank for you response! The only reason for possibly changing is to try test lower than Tren. I see that many guys prefer that vs the opposite.


Only one way to find out. Run that way for a few weeks and see how you feel. Only prob is that when you are experimenting its best to use shorter esters in the case you need to change the doses/compounds etc. Longer esters will take longer to give you the info you want and if its not up to par by your standards, it will take longer for the changes to take effect. This game is all about adapting. If you can learn from what your body, blood work, and the mirror is telling you, you are leaps and bounds ahead of the fly by night crews. No prob bruh. Always glad to help out.


----------



## Schredder (Jul 29, 2016)

Im with MM on the Masteron.  I dont see you getting any benefit visually from it at that dose.  There will be some lowering of SHBG and possibly a slight increase in libido and sense of well being but thats about it.

Ive ran Mast more times then I can count.  I would never run it lower than 600mg.  Preferably in the 800-1g range to be perfectly honest with you.

The AI dose is hard to comment on.  It may or may not be ok.  Only way to tell is to get e2 checked.  It MAY be a little high but everyones different so my guess is as good as anyone elses


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't go less than 500 on mast. 


If u can buy 1 vial of tes p, tren a, mast p to get the cycle moving a whole lot earlier.  

So if ur going to buy a few things for this run, pick up a vial of short esters.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 29, 2016)

not sure why everyone wants to use aromasin e3d. Aromasin is an every day anti e. But if you like peaks and valleys then by all means get after it. 

I use mast at 200 a week for well being/hard ons all the time. Mast isn't something that really changes the way you look anyway especially if your not lean af. Just how I run it though. Nothing wrong with jacking it up


----------



## Schredder (Jul 29, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> not sure why everyone wants to use aromasin e3d. Aromasin is an every day anti e. But if you like peaks and valleys then by all means get after it.
> 
> I use mast at 200 a week for well being/hard ons all the time. *Mast isn't something that really changes the way you look anyway especially if your not lean af*. Just how I run it though. Nothing wrong with jacking it up



If one is having this issue with Mast then the dose isnt high enough IMHO.  BF% could also be too high but in all honesty one should see its effects at 15% or lower....a harder, dryer, grainier look.  

Of course this also has to do with ones level of experience and time spent in the gym.  I cant see Mast really being much of a benefit to someone who hasnt put some years in


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 30, 2016)

Aromasin will work E3D, especially since it's a suicidal inhibitor. That aromatase enzyme is gone forever, it takes some time to produce more. Half-life is different from length of action. 300 mg mast is enough if you run it with test+tren. The synergy between the 3 is very strong.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 30, 2016)

Black Beard said:


> Aromasin will work E3D, especially since it's a suicidal inhibitor. That aromatase enzyme is gone forever, it takes some time to produce more. Half-life is different from length of action. 300 mg mast is enough if you run it with test+tren. The synergy between the 3 is very strong.



300 of all 3 is enough.  

Mainly cuz the tren but the tes n mast seem to balance it out pretty well. Esp the tren sides.


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 31, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> 300 of all 3 is enough.
> 
> Mainly cuz the tren but the tes n mast seem to balance it out pretty well. Esp the tren sides.



I agree 100%.  That's almost a gram of synergistic compounds. Diet and training will take care of the rest.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I like Tren but not the sides. I'm looking for the best combo to keep them at a minimum. I know that there will be some either way.


----------

